# The secret to being vascular



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Its noticable that all the pros whether on season or off season are always vascular veins popping everywhere what is the secret?

Low body fat?

Arginine?

GH?

low carbs then carb ups?

low gi meals consistantly

Training high volume - FST-7?


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Ive started this thread due to the fact since ive been a lot leaner ive become more vascular but im wondering how can the pros be vascular all year round?


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm pretty sure gear will make you more vascular. I even had it from one month on H-drol alone.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

my arms are freaky vascular all the time because i have very thin skin

even when bf is high my quads arms and traps are always vascular.

also people tend to store less fat in certain areas than others - gear helps too!


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

gear, low bodyfat, many other things. the main point is that they will not have a picture taken when they are not pumped up after a session or when they are in the major fat levels of off season. the only photos or vids you see of them are when they are fairly lean and after a session when they are pumped up. they dont want you seeing them fat and unvascular so you dont.


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

What does it mean if your naturally vascular? A skinny runt? ha serious question btw


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Depending on your bodyfat levels veins show more through cetain areas of the skin. As said above some people hold more fat in certain areas and so some people show veins closer to the skin.

The longer you have worked out for week in week out and your veins will begin to show more and more regularly. AAS and supplements such as nitric oxide and the old vanadyl supplements will help.

Remember pros will use water depletion and diuretics to remove and last bits of water retention under the skin therefore showing the blood filled veins even more.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Var is good for it


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Low bodyfat for sure.

Gear can bump up blood volume and something like EQ works wonders, so does IGF-1.


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Drugs, genetics, and low bodyfat - not necessarily all 3


----------



## Big-Mac (Aug 31, 2009)

alexanderthegr8 said:


> Drugs, genetics, and low bodyfat - not necessarily all 3


x2


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Mostly low bodyfat, and some kinds of gear can increase vascularity, but there's a genetic element to it too with some people having more obvious veins in certain areas and thinner looking skin. Doing cardio regularly increases vascularity to a degree too. For supp's to help achieve it, arginine is ok but citrulline malate is the best OTC vascularising supp.


----------



## Akuma (May 16, 2008)

Low body fat and keeping the body in a anabolic state(and the pros being on gear does keep them in that state too), simples. But yes genetics does play a part, often after a nutrient rich meal i get quite vascular


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Guy i used to work with started a test/eq course, (his5th/6th cycle but first with eq) i know eq needs to be taken for 12-16 weeks to reap the benifits but 5 weeks in his forearms constantly looked like peter norths ehem! he was chuffed obviously!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Milzeh said:


> I'm pretty sure gear will make you more vascular. I even had it from one month on H-drol alone.


WARRIOR!


----------

